# Fence Painting



## HazyDavey (Apr 8, 2018)

We've been having some nice weather lately so the missus wandered outside in the backyard with her paints. She's been thinking about trying something like this. I think maybe the nice weather gave her the inspiration.. 

(Wow, I need to mow the lawn.. )


----------



## Falcon (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh.   I thought you meant like  Tom Sawyer  and  whitewash.


----------



## HazyDavey (Apr 8, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Oh.   I thought you meant like  Tom Sawyer  and  whitewash.



Well.. The fence could use some whitewash but I think I better mow the lawn first.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh my gosh! I just love it. The best part is the varmints won't eat it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 8, 2018)

I think it's pretty, nice that your wife can paint things like that!


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 8, 2018)

Very pretty!


----------



## CindyLouWho (Apr 8, 2018)

Very pretty, I'd be up for having my fences painted, great idea!


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 8, 2018)

I too like the idea. You could have flowers blooming all year round.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 8, 2018)

I like it..very good job. You don't even have to water them.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 9, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I like it..very good job. You don't even have to water them.


Or feed them!  My kind of flowers.  She is talented.


----------



## HazyDavey (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks everybody for your nice comments! My wife and I enjoy reading them.. :semi-twins:


----------



## jujube (Apr 9, 2018)

Those are the kind of flowers I like.  I have a "black thumb", so I think I'd probably not be able to kill those.....


----------

